# carp fly fish flies



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay what flies should i use would a wolly bugger work gve the scoop


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Carp love to eat crayfish. The woolybugger will work but just try to make it look like a crayfish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish for carp all year long and have taken 1 each already in Jan and in Feb so they can be caught with the fly rod just have to adapt your techniques for each season, and where youll likely be fishing for them. 
Over all, Crayfish patterns are great for river carp, ( smaller in the spring of the year and gradually getting bigger through the summer and fall)but not so good for lake carp, Let us know where you will likely be targeting them and I can get you lots more specific patterns, its all about mimicking the local forage for them.
In the winter in the Great Miami I find them on muddy flats rooting for grubs so I fish a hairy nymph like a Pheasant tail, Hares ear or my favorite is a size 10-12 scud hook, with yellowish/olive dubbing with a black collor to look like a a cross between a cranefly larvae or a oversized caddis /rock worm nyph, works well. My buddy uses a size 8, pink scud, go figure... but it works great!

Salmonid


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> I fish for carp all year long and have taken 1 each already in Jan and in Feb so they can be caught with the fly rod just have to adapt your techniques for each season, and where youll likely be fishing for them.
> Over all, Crayfish patterns are great for river carp, ( smaller in the spring of the year and gradually getting bigger through the summer and fall)but not so good for lake carp, Let us know where you will likely be targeting them and I can get you lots more specific patterns, its all about mimicking the local forage for them.
> In the winter in the Great Miami I find them on muddy flats rooting for grubs so I fish a hairy nymph like a Pheasant tail, Hares ear or my favorite is a size 10-12 scud hook, with yellowish/olive dubbing with a black collor to look like a a cross between a cranefly larvae or a oversized caddis /rock worm nyph, works well. My buddy uses a size 8, pink scud, go figure... but it works great!
> 
> Salmonid


 the creek above glacier lake it has a bunch of carp in it


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

if you goto this link below, you can read each month's section on flyfishing for carp.. its an e-magazine.. free of course.. 
http://www.americancarpsociety.com:8080/ACS/acs_e-magazine.html


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> hairy nymph like


Sounds like my ex-wife


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep dreaming Bryan, BTW, I never knew you were married to a Gorilla with a healthy appetite Ha ha 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Keep dreaming Bryan, BTW, I never knew you were married to a Gorilla with a healthy appetite Ha ha
> 
> Salmonid


Not anymore I'm not!  Here's a pic of the ex-wife all prettied up:










Okay, I'm done hijacking.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had luck with Buggers and Crayfisk patterns. My local fly shop guy did a video with Whitlock on FFing Carp, so they carry a nice selection. Check out the Lil Bugger BH, I've caught Carp, Smallies, and panfish with it.


http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/store/prod-subcategory_view.cfm?CategoryPTR=101&SubCategoryPTR=175


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say that the bh mini bugger is a good choice, brown with a gold bead works the best imo, I have also had luck with, crayfish, squirrel nymphs, hares ears, wooly buggers, This past spring we cought some on cheartruse/white clouser on a fast strip retrieve while hybrid fishing. Carp have poor eyesight so presentation is probably more important that actual fly choice, something that represents local forage base will be the best. Also the famous mulberry fly ( ask about this at mro if you have not allready Brian did a show with Flip Pallot on a quarry around Columbus on mulberry fishing for carp, may have been included in the Whitlock video also.) if you can find Mulberry trees over the water in the spring the carp love the berrys and can make for some fun sight fishing. No delicate presentation required just slap the berry up near the tree and hold on. be steathly in your approach when carping they can be very spooky. I would try to sight fish as much as possible. bling casting can be very tough unless you know there are alot of fish in the area. Good Luck. S


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree with sevenx here "brown with a gold bead works the best." I fish for carp on the fly in NE Ohio year-round as well, and since the carp feed mostly on crayfish in the smaller streams in this area, I use a brown estaz body with a brown marabou tail, gold bead head, and I wrap the body in copper wire. The wire not only imitates the segmentation of the crayfish body (not like the carp really care), but it gives the fly extra weight without needing to add split shot. I've noticed that although carp can't see very well, they are phenomenal at detecting vibration, and using too much split shot is a great way to spook them! I have also found that I need to downsize my fly size in the colder months just to get them to chase it. Here is a picture where you can see the fly, which I have dubbed the "carp buster." Original name, right?










And here's a big brute who fell for it!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Tusc I like the look of that fly, I normally just use a gold bead, brown cheniele (sp) body with a hackle picked black to brown tip palmered. I also tie in a couple strands of flashabu as a lateral line and wrap that with fine copper wire. Still a quick easy tie and produces well with carp, smallies and white bass down here. Looks like that estaz body might be the way to go for an even easier tie and create almost the same effect Thanks for sharing the picks, S


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

The best part is... these patterns work all over. I use the same type of pattern in dingy Illinois rivers and crystal clear lake Michigan water (albeit with a bit less flash). I've got some mulberry flies on hand in case I come across a few trees, but most of the time I only fish two different flies (beadhead olive woooly bugger with a bit of flash, or a clouser swimming nymph for a smaller buggier presentation).


----------

